# What Do You See?



## buzzsparker (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is 16-month-old Bipha - Blutsucher vom Rubin! We'll be running health tests in 8 months' time, but for now, how does her structure look?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog, not a critique, just a bump so someone who knows something about it can chime in!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice. Only thing that stands out is that she is toed out in front. That may just be from the way she was stacked. 

Nice head, would like to see more definition in the stop, firm topline, nice croup for a working line, not overly angulated in the rear (good thing), nice underline, shoulder is a little steep but normal in working lines, toed out in front, but nice tight feet, nice chest, over all, a very nicely proportioned look. Nice coat, looks to on the plush side.


----------

